# Milestone X - Am I Able To Goto Gingerbread?



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Sup guys! This is my first post. [W00t]

I recently got a droid x that alltel offers. It's under the name of Milestone X.

It's rooted and i'm on liquid 2.6.

Would i be able to flash to cm7 with gingerbread kernel without any problems?


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Nah, you need to be on the GB leak to flash that. So I recommend SBFing back to Froyo, then applying the two part update, and then CM7.


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

So i would be ok doing a verizon update ??


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Omega Blaze said:


> So i would be ok doing a verizon update ??


if you know how to reprogram your phone back to alltel, then yea.
if you cant figure it out, then at least you have an alltel milestone x sbf that you can use to save your ass. haha


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

lol..thanks for the speedy reply!!

I'll try it out.


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

ok guys.. i sbf'd back to stock alltel froyo[2.2.1]
is this the 2 part .602 zip you guys are talking about?

http://droidmodderx.com/gingerbread-version-2-3-3-4-5-602-and-13-update-zip/


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Omega Blaze said:


> ok guys.. i sbf'd back to stock alltel froyo[2.2.1]
> is this the 2 part .602 zip you guys are talking about?
> 
> http://droidmodderx.com/gingerbread-version-2-3-3-4-5-602-and-13-update-zip/


yes, but this is the original thread http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...rbread-update-4-5-602-rooted-ready-stock.html


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

Someone said Alltel users lose data connectivity on the .13p radio.

P3Droid says the .602 SBF does not flash the radio if using the linux method. But using RSDlite will flash the radio to .13p.

Of course, I think you could just use RSDlite and then flash back an older radio from this thread. Then reactivate the phone as normal for your network.

-m


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes..we do lose all data if we flash to .13p.

Are you saying i should flash to an older verizon radio??

This is my current setup..


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Omega Blaze said:


> Yes..we do lose all data if we flash to .13p.
> 
> Are you saying i should flash to an older verizon radio??
> 
> This is my current setup..


you cant flash to a different radio once you have the gb kernel. so, if you want to avoid the .13 radio, you could try using the 596 rom. that comes with .12 radio.

or use the linux flash method with .602 sbf as modisch mentioned above. since that method doesnt flash the radio.


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Does .596 come with the GB kernel??

I know that is the last version where my baseband can stay the same i think...

Also, let me get this straight..Sbf back to my froyo stock alltel rom (2.2.1)

And then upgrade str8 to .596?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Omega Blaze said:


> Does .596 come with the GB kernel??
> 
> I know that is the last version where my baseband can stay the same i think...


yes. 596 is gb. and it comes with the .12 baseband/radio


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm fixing to SBF now!

I'll let you know the results!!


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey razor..

is this the correct tutorial to follow?

http://droidmodderx.com/latest-ging...4-5-596-upgrade-from-froyo-or-gb-588-591-595/


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

When i try and flash the .596 update it says:

assert failed: apply_patch_check("/system app/AccountAndSyncSettings.apk"

Am i missing something??


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Omega Blaze said:


> When i try and flash the .596 update it says:
> 
> assert failed: apply_patch_check("/system app/AccountAndSyncSettings.apk"
> 
> Am i missing something??


did you sbf back to froyo? i remember earlier you said you had liquid 2.6.
to bypass the assert check, turn it off in clockworkmod recovery. just choose the option "toggle script asserts"
remember, if anything goes wrong, be prepared to sbf.


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Yep.. sbf'd back to stock froyo..2.2.1..as of now, i'm on OMFGB..

I'll sbf back to froyo and try the toggle script assert thing and let you know the results!

Thanks.


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry, but with the "toggle script asserts" enabled and disabled i keep getting the same error.

Anything else i could try?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Omega Blaze said:


> Sorry, but with the "toggle script asserts" enabled and disabled i keep getting the same error.
> 
> Anything else i could try?


sent you a pm


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

just fyi, for anyone with milestone x that wants gingerbread kernel so they can use any gingerbread droid x roms, follow this thread here
http://www.howardforums.com/showthread.php/1718205-Milestone-X-gingerbread


----------

